# Wish Me luck



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

After bragging to my friends in MK1's who had no AC on the ride back from Mk1madness and Deutsche Classic in PA about how cold i was.........tuesday my air cond decided to give up the ghost. Fuses check out OK, gonna run codes later on this afternoon. I called VWOA to see what they would do about my 'O7 with only 39,684 miles. They made no promises yet until i get an official diagnosis which wont take place till next weekend. Hopefully something on the Zelex compressor will be covered and all the other goodies that need to be replaced when it implodes.

and it never hurts to have a pic for your click.............i felt like the odd one out............now i'm part of the hot car crowd :laugh:


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

You have the best looking car in the bunch..........................by far!


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

well, things are looking sorta good so far. VWOA says they will cover 100% of parts and i get to pay for labor. There was a "mis-understanding" with the dealer as they only ordered a compressor after VW authorized the service. they were getting a clafification call from HQ and tomorrow i will check with them again to see what parts they actually ordered to be considered the "entire" system" including the flush.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

:thumbup: to Noyes VW in NH. nice and cold, done in just over 1 day, and under $500 for labor with VW covering the rest out of warrenty:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

Excellent, congrats!


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

VWOA is usually very helpful when I have called them although it is rare to have to I have the best dealer in the country on my side Pugi VW always takes great care of me


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

Good to hear you got it sorted out, and that VWOA stood behind the warranty.

Kevin


----------



## slats (Oct 30, 2008)

Just came across this and the urge to post struck! Jean I lived in Dumont,N.J. when I worked for VWoA back in the 70s and 80s in Englewood Cliffs! ajz9415 I too go to Pugi VW as I live half a mile away from there in Downers Grove, Il. Small World!


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

*VWOA did me right, as well*

Kudos to VWOA and my local dealer, Alexandria VW (VA), for handling a sorta similar situation.

07 Eos with under 27k miles. Airbag fault light came on. Called VWOA and asked if they would consider helping out on this repair since the car was out of warranty but not so far gone. Customer Care person handled the call well, noting ownership of other VWs and updating their records. Case number in hand, the visit to the dealer today was simply wonderful. Was treated quickly and courteously, the work was done more quickly than expected, and there was no charge at all.

It did help that the car had previously had wiring for the airbags serviced previously at that dealership. Still, in the face of some of the unhappy stories we read, I was duly impressed this time.

When in doubt, give VWOA a call and see how that works.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

vortex needs a "like" button :beer::thumbup:

:wave:if you have any interest in good Old Bergen County.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Vintage-Bergen-County/109113822533347


----------

